
Trump threatens to unilaterally suspend Congress - samizdis
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/banana-republic-trump-threatens-to-unilaterally-suspend-congress-20200416-p54kaq.html
======
brodouevencode
I hope everyone realizes, especially those not in the US or familiar with it,
that what Trump says and what Trump does are typically two different things.
It makes for interesting television but is rarely effective. This is another
example of 'hair on fire' reporting. No one takes these threats seriously.

